# Battery Charging



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

After having a 10" snow last week and cold weather it finally got up into the 40's today so I thought I'd better check on the old Outback out in the back yard (I call it the Outback outback). I don't have a good place to store the battery so I made sure that the battery was well charged and then disconnected the battery and left it in the camper. Went out today and rehooked it up and plugged the camper in so that the battery will be well charged. I plan on doing that several times during the winter just to protect the battery. Also went into the camper and check it out. Only found a few cobwebs but nothing else out of the ordinary. All of the pink stuff is out of the toilet bowl, but I already knew that the seal was bad, been that way since I bought it. Let the dealer know so that we can get it repaired next spring. Really looking foreward to spring. I do have a few projects to do to camper and a few repairs, but hopefully can get everything done so I can get it out around the first of March. As far as mods go, I still am lusting after a 32" hdtv LCD for the living room. With very little troubles I can fit one into the wall unit. Sure it's over kill, but I might as well enjoy my self while kicking back on the sofa in my new camper.

I was sure glad that when I bought the TV it happen to be a 4x4, used it alot this past week with all of the snow. I had had several discussions with people about if it was nessasary to have a 4x4 with the camper but I would not be without it. I have a little hill I have to push the camper up to get it into the backyard over the grass and always have to drop it into 4 wheel drive to get it in. The duellies are sure worthless on the snow and ice though without 4x4, what you gain with carrying power you loose in traction on the snow. Even in 4WD the rearend was trying to swing all over the place in the foot high drifts.

I'll be adding to my list of must does before next spring on the camper, sure am looking foreward to spring. You all take care and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a good plan on the batteries, Larry.







Be sure to check the electrolyte levels on occasion as well.

As far as the 32" HDTV goes... Where's the overkill in that?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> As far as mods go, I still am lusting after a 32" hdtv LCD for the living room. With very little troubles I can fit one into the wall unit. Sure it's over kill, but I might as well enjoy my self while kicking back on the sofa in my new camper.


Nah, not overkill at all! I bought a 32" Sony that tucks in real nice into the wall unit.
Overkill might be if I had, say, 3 tv's in the Outback....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Someone (else) has 3 TV s in the Outback, I can t believe it. 32 in overkill, nahh

Depending on how low the temps go in your area, I would just remove the battery and store in the basement. I used to do as you are doing with the battery in my Challenger and was replacing the battery half way thru the spring because it was still freezing a little. I take them out, store inside and have not had a failure for a few years now.

John


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Someone (else) has 3 TV s in the Outback, I can t believe it. 32 in overkill, nahh
> 
> Depending on how low the temps go in your area, I would just remove the battery and store in the basement. I used to do as you are doing with the battery in my Challenger and was replacing the battery half way thru the spring because it was still freezing a little. I take them out, store inside and have not had a failure for a few years now.
> 
> John


 the problem is that I'm lazy. I would have to carry it around the house, up some stairs, down the basement stairs and then find a place to store it. I know I should do that, and I will if the temp. starts getting really bad. I should be able to even store it at work after we get done with our construction. Thanks for the voice of experience.

As far as the three TV's go, I think I can live with just two, the 32 " in the livingroom and the 15" in the bedroom. Can't go larger because the cat likes the TV shelf to sleep on and would object to anything bigger on it.


----------



## edgramir (Feb 9, 2005)

Can someone tell me why you would not leave your batteries hooked up and just plug the trailer into a house outlet? the inverter in the trailer would keep the batteries charged. I may be missing something here.

ed


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

edgramir said:


> Can someone tell me why you would not leave your batteries hooked up and just plug the trailer into a house outlet? the inverter in the trailer would keep the batteries charged. I may be missing something here.
> 
> ed


Several reasons. If it gets cold enough, it could still hurt the battery, and also, if you leave it on all the time, you still have to check it every so often to maintain the liquid level in the battery. It's just simpler to pull the battery and store it in a warm spot and check the charge every so often.

Another reason would be if you didn't have electricity available or if your nosey nieghbors and city objected to having a camper plugged in all the time, but then that still is a sour spot with me.


----------

